# swollen/watery eyes



## kazaam (Dec 23, 2008)

My cockatiel was having seizures, i took him to the vet and they diagnosed him with a calcium deficiency, they gave me calcivet to give him daily. The vet asked me to make an appointment for two weeks time.

3 days after brought him home, he had another seizure.
When I took him to the vet two weeks later, she did a blood test, and she said she would give him vitamin e as that could help with the seizures. I collected it two weeks ago, and I got bird tonic, in one of those small brown pill bottles, it is about one third full.

My cockatiel had another seizures a few days ago.

I noticed he has been sneezing a bit more than usual, and that his eyes seem a wee bit larger and watery, apart from that he seems fine.

What could be wrong with him, and what are the causes?

I am just about to go out and will be back tomorrow night.


----------



## uki09 (Jul 3, 2009)

Um I'm not an expert on this subject and I can't explain the seizures, but Uki was sneezing a little more often and also had the discharge from the eyes and she was diagnosed with psittacosis (i think thats how you spell it). Its a viral infection that is treated with tetracycline added into their water supply for a minimum of forty five days. Do you know if your vet ran the test to see whether your cockatiel has psittacosis? If your not sure i reckon you should contact her. it is a pretty common illness in cockatiel's.

Hope he gets better.


----------

